# les/l'a vu(e)(s) + infinitif - accord du participe passé de "voir"



## gvergara

Salut:

Je voudrais savoir si vous feriez l'acord du participe passé dans ce cas-ci. Je ne le ferais pas, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi. Merci d'avance, à tôt

_Elle pédala dare-dare vers son natal Montparnasse qui l'avait *vu/vue* naître._

Gonzalo

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour l'accord du participe passé du verbe pronominal _se voir_, voir ce fil.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour Gonzalo,

Tu as raison. Sans accord. La ville ne fait pas l'action de naître.

Il y a une explication ici mais elle n'est malheureusement pas des plus « limpides ». 

Celle-ci me semble un peu mieux.


----------



## Orientale

Je ferais l'accord car pour moi le pronom "l'", mis pour "elle" sans doute, fait l'action de naître.


----------



## Anne345

Accord bien sûr si l'on parle d'une femme. […]


----------



## Agnès E.

Ben oui, mais d'après l'exemple de Nicomon, il faut l'accord (on est ici dans le cas de figure des deux premiers exemples)... 

Montparnasse a vu naître cette femme => le quartier qui l'a vue naître => Qui a vu qui faire quoi ? Le quartier l'a vue, elle, et ce qu'elle faisait, c'était naître.


----------



## Anne345

Nicomon said:


> La ville ne fait pas l'action de naître.


Il faut regarder si le *COD *placé avant fait l'action exprimée par l'infinitif. Comme le dit Orientale le COD " l' " nait, donc accord, _vue_ si "l' " représente une femme, _vu _s'il s'agit d'un homme. 
Il suffit de se rappeler une exemple : 
Les femmes que j'ai entendues chanter : les femmes chantent
Les chansons que j'ai entendu chanter : les chansons ne chantent pas, elles sont chantées.


----------



## Nicomon

Morale de l'histoire... 

À l'avenir, me coucher plus tôt, et ne pas essayer d'accorder les participes passés à 1 heure du matin.  
Vous avez toutes raison, bien sûr... et je ne suis vraiment pas fière de cette bourde. 

Mais étiez-vous obligées de vous mettre à 3 pour me faire honte?


----------



## Gigote

Bonjour!

Je tente en vain de comprendre ce passage de mon "Bescherelle: la grammaire pour tous":

"Le participe passé suivi d'un infinitif reste invariable si le pronom personnel qui le précède est COD de cet infinitif. _Cette enfant, je l'ai vu punir.
_En revanche, le participe passé s'accorde avec le pronom personnel antéposé s'il est sujet de l'infinitif. _Cette enfant, je l'ai vue arriver en pleurs."_

C'est le premier exemple qui me pose problème: selon ce qui est dit, le pronom personnel _l',_ qui reprend _cette enfant_, est le COD de l'infinitif _punir_. Mais alors, qui punit, et pourquoi trouve-t-on un infinitif après le p.passé? J'aurais pensé que _cette enfant_ était justement le sujet de _punir_. Sinon, la phrase ne devrait-elle pas être _cette enfant, je l'ai vu(e) punie_? (dans ce cas, je ne sais pas si le p.passé devrait s'accorder...).

Tout ça est assez confus (du moins pour moi) et j'espère que vous comprendrez ma question! Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Calamitintin

Je crois que si l'enfant se fait punir, ce sera "je l'ai vu punir", alors que si c'est elle qui punit, ce sera "je l'ai vue punir".

A voir avec les grands spécialistes de la grammaire du forum.


----------



## Kipi

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je me posais une petite question sur l'accord du participe passé : tout à l'heure j'ai vu dans un bouquin "je les ai vus mourir". Mais quel est le COD ici ?
_ Soit : j'ai vu qui ? Eux. Faire quoi ? Mourir. (d'où accord)
_ Soit : j'ai vu quoi ? Mourir ces gens-là. (d'où pas accord)
Et je n'arrive pas à me convaincre qu'une des deux solutions soit plus fondée que l'autre...

[…]

Merci !


----------



## geostan

Pour les verbes de perception comme _voi_r et _entendre_ suvis d'un infinitif, le participe est variable lorsque l'infinitif a une valeur active et invariable quand il a une valeur passive. Donc, dans l'exemple fourni, le participe est plutot variable.

Je les ai vus mourir. (Ils sont morts)
Je les ai vu blesser. (Ils ont été blessés)

[…]

Cheers!


----------



## melu85

Je les ai vu blesser? Ne serait-ce pas "je les ai vu blessés"?


----------



## geostan

melu85 said:


> Je les ai vu blesser? Ne serait-ce pas "je les ai vu blessés"?



Je les ai vus blessés. (C'est l'état) Notez l'accord.
Je les ai vu blesser. (C'est l'action)

Cheers!


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

[…]

participe passé suivi de l'infinitif
Là encore, certains grammairiens , disent que le participe passé reste invariable mais il est dit également (et c'est la règle que je suis) de distinguer:
     - _les musiciens que j'ai entendu*s* jouer hier_ où *que* remplaçant les musiciens est le cod de "j'ai entendu" et ce sont les musiciens qui font l'action de jouer.
de
      -"_La symphonie que j'ai entendu jouer_" cette fois *que *remplaçant "symphonie" est le cod de "jouer" (sens: j'ai entendu jouer une symphonie)

J'ai essayé d'être claire
     -


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Laquelle des phrases suivantes est la meilleure:

1.  Je les ai vu*s* être vaincus
2.  Je les ai *vu* vaincre




MERCI


----------



## nicduf

La première est peu employée et signfiie qu'ils sont vaincus et que vous assister à leur défaite et la deuxième au contraire veut dire qu'ils sont vainqueurs.
Pour exprimer la même idée dans les deux phrases il faudrait dire "je les ai vus être vainqueurs"


----------



## Donaldos

Vive la France!! said:


> Laquelle des phrases suivantes est la meilleure:



Que veux-tu dire par "meilleure"?

P.S. : dans les deux cas, il faudrait accorder le participe _vu*s*_.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est "j'ai vu *qqn d'autre les vaincre*". Il n'y a pas d'accord étant donné que le pronom "*les*" est *le complément d'objet direct du second verbe*: "_vaincre_"


----------



## Donaldos

Dans ce cas, j'aurais tendance à me baser sur mon erreur d'interprétation pour écarter définitivement la seconde qui exprime mal ce que tu essaies de dire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Donaldos : la phrase prête à confusion, surtout à l'oral évidemment.

Tu pourrais préciser l'agent pour lever l'ambiguïté : _Je les ai vu vaincre par l'armée ennemie._

ou alors simplement dire : _Je les ai vus vaincus._


----------



## Parigigi

Bonjour,

fait-on l'accord en l'occurrence ?
Je l'ai vue, bien sûr,
mais je l'ai vu(e ?) naître ?
Merci !


----------



## arundhati

Je ne vois pas de raison de ne pas faire l'accord : "je l'ai vue naître".
À ne pas confondre avec "elle s'est vu renoncer à une augmentation".


----------



## CapnPrep

arundhati said:


> À ne pas confondre avec "elle s'est vu renoncer à une augmentation".


 Il faut écrire _Elle s'est vu*e* renoncer à une augmentation_ (parce qu'elle a des personnalités multiples, dont une communiste ?) 

À ne pas confondre avec _Elle s'est vu refuser une augmentation_.

Pour _se voir_ (qui n'est pas vraiment le sujet de ce fil) :
ils/elles se sont vu(e)(s) + infinitif / participe passé - accord de "se voir"


----------



## Lacuzon

Parigigi said:


> fait-on l'accord en l'occurrence ?
> Je l'ai vue, bien sûr,
> mais je l'ai vu(e ?) naître ?



Oui, il se fait, car c'est bien elle qui naissait. (l' étant présumé être féminin)


----------



## viewsonic1952

geostan said:


> Pour les verbes de perception comme _voi_r et _entendre_ suvis d'un infinitif, le participe est variable lorsque l'infinitif a une valeur active et invariable quand il a une valeur passive. Donc, dans l'exemple fourni, le participe est plutot variable.
> 
> Je les ai vus mourir. (Ils sont morts)
> Je les ai vu blesser. (Ils ont été blessés)



Je ne comprends pas : je les ai vu(s) blesser...ça ne veut pas dire ils ont été blessés...le sens serait plutôt actif...l'exemple me semble mal choisi


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,
Je les ai vus blesser (un oiseau): _ils font l'action de blesse_r.
je les ai vu blessés (par une flèche) : _ils ont été blessés_
J'ai entendus jouer les musiciens : _ils font l'action de jouer_
J'ai entendu jouer une symphonie_ : elle est jouée_
Je les ai vus mourir: _ils font l'action de mourir_


----------



## zaby

Hum, "_Les musiciens, je les ai entendus jouer"_  mais "_J'ai entend*u* jouer les musiciens". _


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, mais cela ne constitue pas pour autant un _contre-exemple_ : c'est juste une autre règle bien connue qui s'applique, celle de l'accord du COD précédant l'auxiliaire avoir...


----------



## zaby

Oui bien sûr, je voulais juste corriger un des exemples de nicduf qui n'était pas très bien choisi et qui était grammaticalement faux.


----------



## nicduf

Bonsoir,
Tout à fait d'accord Zaby, j'aurais mieux fait de m'en tenir à mon exemple précédent "Les musiciens que j'ai entendus jouer" où que, remplaçant "musiciens", est bien cod placé avant le verbe et implique l'accord d'entendus. Désolée.


----------



## llanytrevor

Une autre manière de voir la situation :
si le substantif précédant _que_ est le sujet de l'infinitif qui suit le verbe, il est obligatoirement l'objet du verbe, donc accord du ptp : _les violons que j'ai entendus jouer ;_
si le substantif précédant _que_ est l'objet de l'infinitif qui suit le verbe, il n'y a pas d'accord : _la symphonie que j'ai entendu jouer._


----------

